# calling all vegetarians



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I had my transfer today (day 3) and as I'm vegetarian I am keen to make sure I get enough protein etc and eat all the right things.  Are any of you taking supplements?  If so can you recommend please?  I'm already taking the pregnacare vits plus pineapple juice and brazil nuts.

Many thanks Cazne xxx


----------



## shazkowalski (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiya

I am veggie too! I have been taking Pregnacare, and also well woman vitamins. I have also had scrambled egg every day for breakfast and some sort of quorn protein for dinner!

Good luck!

shaz xx


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks Sgaz, I'm not keen on quorn but I know it's great protein so I'll force some down!

Cazne xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm veggie too    How about using the quorn mince in a mild chilli, then you won't taste the mince? You then can add some beans for extra protein. I quite often make chilli with baked beans instead of kidney beans, and it works a treat. You can also serve it with quinoa, which is a proteinarama in itself. 

I have to say I hadn't really given any thought to my protein intake at all. Is it something that is particular to IVF, or should I start stuffing down the Quorn every night as well (I had IUI yesterday)?


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cazne I am not a vegeterian but somehow I didn't fancy meat at all during my tx
All I had was lots of milk, eggs, yogurt - the Total thick one has loads of protein - and whey protein

Good luck hun
x


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Cazne,

I'm a veggie, I didn't eat anything different/special, just ate as normal as the chances are if you eat a varied diet you are getting enough of everything anyway. I did buy pregnacare too, I even remembered to take them occasionally!!    All seems to have worked ok as I'm sitting here looking at my 9 day old bubs.....!

Best of luck with your treatment  

xx


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks everyone, very encouraging!

mooers, I will try chilli, it's a good idea.  I was told by my clinic that it's important to get enough protein when ttc.  I don't know if this is  specific to IVF or just a good idea in general when ttc.

Thanks again, Cazne xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I think the beef style quorn makes a great curry - much better than with the chicken style quorn, although I buy the chunks and tend to eat more fajitas! Especially nice with the schwartz fajita seasoning (definitely not the el paso stuff! yuck).

If you want to add supplements then you myprotein.com offer both vegan and vegetarian shakes

Vegan (my 5% discount code if you want it : MP139101)
http://www.myprotein.com/uk/cats/protein/vegan-protein

I have the shakes to help me keep up my protein levels as I dont eat meat (although I do confess to eating fish).


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

bookmarking as I'm veggie too. Lot's of quorn seems god they even do fake fish fingers now which seems just a bit weird to me but wil chow down anything if it helps!


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks everyone!

Cx


----------

